# Most expensive furry art you've seen?



## Asher Grey (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey guys, I was talking to someone about furry art prices because I've seen some pretty big numbers thrown around. I've looked up the most expensive fursuits, but haven't a clue what the most expensive furry art pieces are.

Any thoughts? I've certainly seen refsheets for adopts that ended up in the $2000 range but that's the highest I can think of.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 1, 2019)

$2000!

Yowza! I thought I was expensive with how I priced my art!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 1, 2019)

Some dude was showing me who he was commissioning and the full-body and color option was $120-ish.
If I didn't see that, I would have thought $40 was pushing it.



TheCynicalViet said:


> I swear to God if someone doesn't bring up MikeDL's 5000USD YCH.


lmao what.
You could buy a furry's career with that money.


----------



## Asher Grey (Apr 1, 2019)

Did find this www.furaffinity.net: waterhole_21_YCH_(CLOSED) by Miles-DF
It's multiple slots but ads up to $5,220. Person also has ychs in the $2000 ish range

Edit: single character ychs in the $5000s, incredible.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Apr 1, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Did find this www.furaffinity.net: waterhole_21_YCH_(CLOSED) by Miles-DF
> It's multiple slots but ads up to $5,220. Person also has ychs in the $2000 ish range
> 
> Edit: single character ychs in the $5000s, incredible.


Oh shit I am amazed


----------



## Alison Savros (Apr 1, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Did find this www.furaffinity.net: waterhole_21_YCH_(CLOSED) by Miles-DF
> It's multiple slots but ads up to $5,220. Person also has ychs in the $2000 ish range
> 
> Edit: single character ychs in the $5000s, incredible.


Are you sure that's safe to link here?


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 3, 2019)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Oh shit I am amazed



I’m dead. That could pay 5 months my rent XD


----------



## CyberStarFoxy (Nov 24, 2019)

I was commissioned by one patron repeatedly for $500-600 paintings of his sonas. Ponies mostly. Yeah, he was a great patron. But I commonly got $50-60 for less extravagant pieces. Did a lot of adopts for $5-20. 

Sadly, I've had to start over due to stalkers, but I'm hoping I can get back up to doing that some day as I build my examples up again. 

I've just started new accounts, so I don't have a lot to post yet. My son made my icon for me tho and I think it's cute. 
But tbf, the paintings in question were full scenes with a lot of detail.  He also got to watch me paint on stream because that was part of what he wanted from the purchase. I honestly had a ton of fun working with him and it was nice to have company while arting.


----------



## Nimah (Nov 24, 2019)

The most expensive art I've seen, is already mentioned here.
I'm happy that some artists can live of their art and some people can spend this amount without consequences in their daily life.
But i guess that if you can find such expensive supply, it's because there is a demand. Some people like to have luxury brand bags or shoes, some prefer to have art from X artist.


----------



## Just-A-Jack (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm a new in this community and started to draw fairly recently. But never seen anything above 250$ for digital artwork, BTW that's already in half more than average wages in my town. For my friends and partically for me, that fact what somebody can earn 2 or 3 monthly salary for one art is totally crazyness!


----------



## MadXStitcher (Nov 30, 2019)

Okay, I *do* have commission slots (hand-made tapestry) +$2000, but for an adopt?  holy cow.  What does it come with?


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2019)

MadXStitcher said:


> Okay, I *do* have commission slots (hand-made tapestry) +*$2000, but for an adopt?*  holy cow.  What does it come with?



...wait what?


----------



## MadXStitcher (Nov 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> ...wait what?






Asher Grey said:


> Did find this www.furaffinity.net: waterhole_21_YCH_(CLOSED) by Miles-DF
> It's multiple slots but ads up to $5,220. Person also has ychs in the $2000 ish range
> 
> Edit: single character ychs in the $5000s, incredible.




Unless you were wait whating at me.  My big-price items poster-sized and take over a year to finish.


----------



## MoccaGelatto (Dec 6, 2019)

I remember that, a few years ago me and some friends were talking about this, and found a girl (I think) who charged $10K for a huge traditional painting, I'll try to look her up again


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 6, 2019)

Very infamous Miles is charging 5k per pic. The thing is people buy it out of controversy because if you ask me? His art style is average at most.


----------



## Skittles (Dec 6, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Very infamous Miles is charging 5k per pic. The thing is people buy it out of controversy because if you ask me? His art style is average at most.



Seen better elsewhere. I think people have too much money..


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 6, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Seen better elsewhere. I think people have too much money..


Nope, they are just idiots.
I do not mind spending lot for art but it has to be the highest possible quality andfor 5k? I have ideas for small business and 5k would be enough to start it off


----------



## Skittles (Dec 6, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Nope, they are just idiots.
> I do not mind spending lot for art but it has to be the highest possible quality andfor 5k? I have ideas for small business and 5k would be enough to start it off



Quite so. I'd divert it into something more constructive.. Most I have paid for art is 180$ I believe. Any higher and I start cringing Dx


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 6, 2019)

Nimah said:


> The most expensive art I've seen, is already mentioned here.
> I'm happy that some artists can live of their art and some people can spend this amount without consequences in their daily life.
> But i guess that if you can find such expensive supply, it's because there is a demand. Some people like to have luxury brand bags or shoes, some prefer to have art from X artist.


This pretty much. To be completely honest, I would never buy such an expensive artwork, but if could realistically sell mine for such prices, then heck yeah I would do that =)


----------



## Tendo64 (Dec 6, 2019)

I remember seeing a YCH for a flat-color fullbody priced at $5000 before.
I mean, I'm all for pricing your art for what you think it's worth, but I think there's a point where it starts being unrealistic.


----------



## MadXStitcher (Dec 7, 2019)

I think if I had the opportunity to get like, a full spread YCH from Olivier Coipel, yeah.  I might try to come up with that kind of cash.  But at that point, I'm paying for a name and prestige.  I honestly can't think of a single furry artist on that level


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 8, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> I remember seeing a YCH for a flat-color fullbody priced at $5000 before.
> I mean, I'm all for pricing your art for what you think it's worth, but I think there's a point where it starts being unrealistic.



Lmao 
Thats waaay too high.
Especially if its just a flat-coloured.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 8, 2019)

You know, at least we're not buying Bananas for 120k.


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 8, 2019)

Looked up that Miles dude

His art is on par with falvies art and falvie prices their art way lower.
Bruh


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 8, 2019)

Personally after reaching a price range of $400-600, there is hard to get better. After that point you didn't pay for quality, but for brand and name.
It's up to people who decide to buy it or not. But as long as people willing to pay for it, art can cost as much as the artist ask for it.

The most expensive i have seen was $550-600.


----------



## Fern Bayley (Jan 5, 2020)

Fursuits can get crazy expensive too, $17k:

dogpatch.press: A look at furry business with a $17,017 record fursuit auction price, July 2018


----------



## MadXStitcher (Jan 5, 2020)

Okay, I expected to see wings, and LED, and god knows what else.   That suit isn't bad at all, but half a year's salary for that?


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 5, 2020)

That's a lot of money, but having recently dabbled in making some large plush toys myself, the materials costs can skyrocket when using top quality fur and other materials.


----------



## Fern Bayley (Jan 5, 2020)

No s***, that thing better have at least a solid gold nametag.  Every car I ever bought, starting in high school to the one I'm driving, if I saved that in an envelope and opened that envelope today, it still wouldn't be even enough to afford a suit like that. That's why I'm making my own. 

Looking for a first fursona art piece, been really looking at prices. Some of them have been real wowsers. But, if the artist is charging *that much*, many times you do get what you pay for with those prices. It might be just the artist's name you're paying for, might be paying for breathtaking quality, might just be paying a high price just for throttling the commissionees, whatever it is, you're paying for it if you feel it's worth that price.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 5, 2020)

They do say art is only worth whatever someone's willing to pay for it. . .

I would guess this fursuit maker is either very well-known/well skilled and a good networker if they confidently charge this much regularly, or they might just be trying their luck.

There are tailors and seamstresses that also make a lot of money either from their name or their specialist skills. I suppose fursuit making is much the same thing.


----------



## Fern Bayley (Jan 5, 2020)

Yup, exactly, if someone is willing to pay for it, it's worth it to them to pay that much.


----------



## Inkstars (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow! I mean, I'm not the guy to diss prices, but dang. I think my most expensive commission was $500 but that was for 20 small inked pieces. Prior to that my most expensive was $250 and that was with a background.

I mean if you can get it, I guess? Haha.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 9, 2020)

The most expensive commission I've personally bought was $200, and it was for this:  www.furaffinity.net: Arthur by Nazuu-m0nster
Nice thing was I didn't have to pay upfront for it, and I was able to put some money aside for paying it later. $200 may not seem like much, but it would have been roughly 2/3 of my current (as of this post) paycheck at my job. 

As for me and my artwork, I don't think I could charge anyone over $40 for it.


----------

